# Smallville on HDNet



## gamera87 (Aug 30, 2004)

Syndicated episodes of Smallville air on weekdays on HDNet, and the 4th season episodes air on Mondays. The syndicated episodes have been progressing in sequence from the 1st season through the 4th season, but then today, with 5 remaining episodes of the 4th season unaired, they aired the pilot episode again, and it appears that they are going to continue to air 1st season episodes on weekdays. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## David Ortiz (Jul 8, 2002)

gamera87 said:


> ... and the 4th season episodes air on Mondays.


Exactly. The Monday showings are the premieres of the fourth season episodes on HDNet. The daily schedule caught up to the weekly schedule and reset. To catch the rest of season four, tune in Mondays.


----------



## David Ortiz (Jul 8, 2002)

That would be primetime on Mondays for the 5 remaining season four episodes.


----------

